# New trailer to replace rollover one



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LOVE stock combos, and that's a killer price, Wyoming! Congrats!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It looks excellent & great price! If it were me and I had been through what your family had, I would take it to a trailer service center to have it checked out, for my own piece of mind and have hubby check it as well. That would make me less nervous when hauling again, but that's just me, I like to cover all bases as much as possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on finding a nice trailer so quick & at a great price! Hope the horses are healing well.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

My hubby is a mechanic for both airplanes and vehicles, etc. He was crawling all over this trailer, and under this trailer before we bought it. Plus my daughters hubby was as well. They looked like a couple of monkeys... lol
I had already told the people selling it what had happened, they didn't blink an eye when it was under the microscope..


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I also love stock combos... lots of fresh air for those ponies. It seems mine can get so hot no matter how many windows, vents or slides are open.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good deal!
Must be nice to have a little peace of mind with a good trailer. 
I am rather partial to WW trailers


----------

